# Computer won't detect my CD ROM at start up



## Brendalynn (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello Fellow Readers,

I have had this computer for 2 years now and I haven't bothered to fix the problem up until now.
At start up, my computer will not detect that I have a CD ROM drive connected to it. I put any CD in (music or program) then try to run it, cause it won't auto play obviousely but I get a message saying the specified drive is not available or somethng like that. I have to go through the process of Add/Remove Hardware, then my computer detects all plug and play and then my CD ROM drive appears in the list, so I click that one to troubleshoot, it says "This device is working properly" and then i go on to start the troubleshoot but all the possible things that troubleshoot mentions is not what any of my problems are. Now if I go back to "My Computer" , the CD ROM drive is there, and I can play or run CD.
So now, what I am trying to do is get my computer to always detect my CD Rom.
I am trying to upgrade my operating system and as it goes through the process it needs to restart several times but then when it goes to restart, it doesen't recognize the CD Rom and therefore it can't continue where it left off, and at this point I can't get into the Add/Remove hardware to make my computer detect the CD ROM.
Now I have gone throught the process of updating the driver for my CD ROM but it says there is already a compatible driver installed for this device.
So I am really hoping someone can help me with this. I need to get my computer to always detect my CD ROM without going through the troubleshooting process.
My operating system is Windows 2000 porfessional edition.
Thank you in advance for your help.
Brenda-Lynn


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

This may help http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315378/en-us#appliesto


----------



## Brendalynn (Aug 8, 2006)

*I'm at my wits end with this CDROM*

Well Friends I've tried a few things to my computer and I have the same problem.
This is what I have tried so far;

#1....Uninstalled my CDROM and Driver through the Add/Remove hardware, then I went back in to see if it was gone and the troubleshooter detected all plug & play devices and re-installed it and the driver on its own. Went into My Computer and the CD Drive Icon was there. I am now able to play a music or run a program CD and it will work. But when I turned my computer off and on again, the CD Drive icon was gona again, to make it appear and play music or run a program I have to go through the Add/Remove Hardware to detect the device and then I'm good to go, the CD Drive icon appears in My Computer.

#2...Uninstalled the CDROM and Driver, then shut down the computer and started it back up, my computer detected a plug and play device, installed it and the driver. Went into My computer and still no CDROM icon, I had to go into the Add/Remove hardware troubleshooter to get it to appear in My Computer. I can now play a music CD or run a program Cd etc...

#3...Shut down computer, started it back up, went into BIOS utility setup and changed the startup sequence: 
Primary Startup Sequence
First startup device-----CD ROM
Second startup device--Hard Disk
Third""""""""""""""""""""""""--Disabled
Fourth""""""""""""""""""""""--Disabled

Automatic Power ON Startup Sequence
First Startup Device-----CD ROM
Second """"""""""""""""""""--Hard Disk
Third""""""""""""""""""""""""--Disabled
Fourth""""""""""""""""""""""--Disabled

None of these changes made any difference so I reversed them back.

So now what can I do ???
I don't know what kind of specs you need for my computer to help me, I have given a few already in my other thread for BIOS COMMANDS. If you need more just let me know.
Thank you

Brenda-Lynn


----------



## Brendalynn (Aug 8, 2006)

*Location of IDE devices etc...*

I've investigated a few more things pertaining to this madning situation and found something that I would like to know more about. (Please read my other threads to see what's been going on)

This is what I did;
I clicked on the properties of my C: drive and then on hardware, listed in there is this: -WDC AC313000R (location 0)
-HP USB DEVICE (location on usb mass storage device)
-FLOPPY DISK DRIVE (location on standard floppy disk controler)

No CD ROM was listed in there UNTIL I went into ADD/REMOVE HARDWARE and started the troubleshoot process.
Then it appeared in the list above as: LG CD-ROM CRD 8400B (location 0)

Now is it possible for 2 devices to have the same location ???
In BIOS setup utility it lists my IDE DRIVE SETUP as follows:
This is in the catagory DEVICES AND I/O PORTS
HARD DISK DRIVE 0
HARD DISK DRIVE 1
CD ROM DRIVE 2
HARD DISK DRIVE 3 

AND...
On the main system summary screen this is what it lists;
IDE Hard Disk drive 0 13020
IDE Hard Disk Drive 1 not installed
IDE CD ROM Drive 2 installed
IDE Hard Disk Drive 3 not installed

These IDE's have a number after each one, would this be the location or what do they refer to and what do the locations refer to in the properties ???

Thanks
Brenda-Lynn


----------

